# Negril.com Message Board Forums > South Coast Message Board >  Short trip to Treasue Beach

## rjonsun

When I had heard that TB was much like Negril 30 years ago I figured it was worth a look.  We found a super deal on the internet for Treasure Beach Hotel at $75 a night including taxes and booked for 3 nights.  We did some investigation on the TB area, but nothing compares to being there and looking around for yourself.  We planned it so we would be in Negril for a few days head to TB and then return back to Negril for a few more days.  We had some quotes of $120 for a taxi from Negril to TB.  Being a cheapskate at heart we decided to take route taxis and combis to get there.  It took 3 hours and 15 minutes to get there (just under 3 hours to return) for a cost of $16 for 2 people.  We were traveling light with only one bag between us.  As we came into town one of the locals pointed out Dawn's which was the best place to get coffee in the morning.  We checked in to TB Hotel and I think we were the only people there.  Beautiful place with 2 pools, lovely grounds, and a nice view of Frenchman's Bay and the sunset.  We really didn't have a good lay of the land and had no clue where Billy's Bay or Calabash Bay were located or how to get there.  But we were very happy on Frenchman's Bay with great surf and a few restaurants.  Our first night we ate at Wikikii Restaurant at the far end and watched a fantastic sunset, then a huge bonfire on the beach.  We stayed till way after dark and should have brought a flashlight, not considering how dark it got there at night with no moon.  The next day we met a young US couple that had been to TB before.  They were staying at Jake's but had walked up to use our pool!  He kept talking about Little Ochi, so we made plans to go with then the next day.....blah blah blah, it will be much cheaper, blah, blah blah.  The next day at 1:30 we meet our travel guide "Flash" and a second couple from Germany but the couple from the US didn't show up till about 2:15. Finally at 2:30 our ride arrives.  Our plan was to eat at Little Ochi then stop at Lover's Leap for the sunset.  We were already an hour behind schedule.  "Flash" has arranged a van and driver for the six of us and has apparently told us each a different price.  So he gets each couple alone to get paid without letting the other know how much.  Our price was 6000 for the 2 of us which I thought was a bit pricey, but hey, lets go for it.  Little Ochi was fantastic.  The food was outstanding, fresh and cooked to order.  It wasn't as cheap as I was led to belive, but well worth it, notwithstanding the 6000J just to get there!.  Well, the food was a little slow getting there and the young US couple dawdled a bit at the table. so we were gonig to see a Little Ochi sunset, not a Lover's Leap sunset.  We got to Lover Leap well after dark, about 15 minutes before it closed.  We didn't go in as they still wanted to charge us each an admission to view darkness!  On the way back to TB I was explaining to the German couple how we took route taxis to get there.  "Flash" pipes in that it was not a smart move, what would you do if it rained, it takes too long, you will get too hot waiting blah blah blah.  So who hops in our combi the day we are leaving, Flash, and he didn't have a word to say to us.  One day he was the hot shot with the wheels, the day after just a poor schmuck like us!
We had a nice time in TB and will probably go back for a week for our next visit to the area. The good news is that because it is not easy or cheap to get there a lot less people go. And from what I read on the Negril board, this is not a place that many of regulars would want to spend time becasue as far as I could tell there were no bar crawls, music venues or beach huckster.
 Regards,


Bob

----------


## Flipadelphia26

Cool pics.  Want to check out TB sometime for a few days.

----------


## Jim Nasium

Never been to Treasue Beach but now I want to go. When I read it's like Negril once was and that no one else was in the Hotel (yous checked into) I was drooling...
thanks for sharing this story & photos mon
  Jim Nasium (AKA: JImmy Too Bad)

----------


## Dwest

Thanks for your story. We're heading there end of February - staying calabash bay where have stayed before but will take a saunter over to Frenchmans bay to check out. Yeh I really appreciate the laid back vibe and the hard working people.  I also appreciate places where you feel like you're sharing it with the locals not a kazillion tourists who party a lot hardier than I!

----------


## all smiles

beautimus! many thanks for sharing.

----------


## MilwaukeeMike

rjonsun, great story! As might have guessed by now, there are other ways to get to Little Ochie.  The cheapest is to take a route taxi. Treasure Beach to Junction, Junction to Alligator Pond. Go for lunch or you may find it a bit more difficult for your return. The other way is a bit more expensive but still far less than you paid. Get four or more people, go to the fishermen at Frenchman's, between Waikiki and Eggy's, and hire a fisherman to take you by sea. You'll see Lovers Leap from the sea! Waves pick up later in the day so I'd again go for lunch. Fuel is expensive in Jamaica so keep that in mind when you haggle over the price. The more people in the boat, the better the per person price. And if you are lucky, you'll see some dolphins or even a manatee on your journey. I honestly don't know where Frenchman's ends and Calabash begins but my guess is at Jake's. Strikey T's in in Billy's so all you are talking about is a 45 minute walk to be in all 3. Great Bay is a bit farther east beyond Great Pond and the police academy and Fort Charles is somewhere to the west beyond a comfortable walk. This is from the TB webpage.

----------


## limeex2

Have been to TB twice now. My girlfriend found TB much nicer and more relaxed than Negril. Its nice to hear there are cheaper ways to get from Negril or the Airport. We had a very relaxing time and tried to go to places that were not frequented by crowds. Abosultly loved Fort Charles beach. Had the place to ourselves.

----------


## Jim-Donna

Oh ya Fort Charles beach.......................a place for LOVERS~~ Just saying...............LOL

----------


## Islander

We made it to Treasure Beach for the first time this January, what a gorgeous, quiet, tranquil location, we're now trying to figure out where to stay on our next trip, I think we're going to try the same thing that you did bob, a few days in Treasure Beach and a few days in Negril.

Peace & Respect,
Brynn ~ Islander

----------


## MilwaukeeMike

After 20 years of visiting Jamaica, mostly Negril but also several trips to Port Antonio and also Falmouth we took a day trip to Treasure Beach. The next year we did 7 days in Negril and then 3 in TB. The next year was 7 days in Treasure Beach followed by 3 in Negril. After that, we've only visited Negril twice in the last ten+ years. You'll never forget Negril's 7 miles of beach and cliffs but vibes wise it is the Negril from 30+ years ago.

----------


## Rumghoul

We have done the same - used to do a week at beach in Negril, then a few days on beach and a few days on cliffs, then week  on cliffs, then a few days on cliffs and a few days in Treasure Beach, now we rent a place in Treasure Beach for the week  haven't been back to Negril in a few years.  I agree - you never do forget the 7 mile beach or the cliffs though.

----------


## Dwest

This is only our second visit to TB so any suggestions are welcome. We are at Sunset - how would we get to Eggie's?  Would it be a road walk? Where do you walk in?  How Long from jSprats?  We haven't explored much.

----------


## MilwaukeeMike

Kory would probably take you if you asked but here's the easiest way. Head west until you get to the little driveway leading to Frenchman's Reef. Just walk straight to the beach, head left (east) and the second (and largest) beach bar is Eggy's. He also has a sign, "Eggy's Bar". As you become more familar with the area you can walk through yards to reach it. Conversely you could go to Waikiki, head to the beach and take a right to Eggy's. If you are young and limber, you can follow the water from Jack Sprat (head west) but you will need to climb in spots and it's not a good idea to head back that way after some drinks.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Rumghoul

Somehow we have never been to Eggy's - may have to try it this year.

----------


## Dwest

It's so great to have some action on this site!!  Great directions, I'm sure we'll get there.  Less than three weeks now!  If we do this again, well do the split reversed a few days in negril...the rest in TA.  This time we have friends arriving and we got to get up to negril to meet them.  It would be a great place to stay for a month...

----------


## MilwaukeeMike

Dwest, we are staying at Coconut Cottage and our places owner Bill Malanych and most of his guests are Canadian. You would have a good time, eh?  His helper "Chicken" Cholly suplements his income by serving a fried chicken dinner once every week or so. All are welcome and you should stop by, meet Billy, Wilba and Cholly and talk about Labatts or whatever you want to talk about. Coconut Cottage is clean but maybe too plain to stay at for some but it is a good time and it's actually about opposite Eggy's but on the north side of the road not on the ocean.

----------


## Dwest

Thanks for sharing info bout fried chicken but that remark about Labatts....was a low blow.  I am more of a dos Equis fan or micro brewery.... :Embarrassment: 
Actually red stripe is good enough for me!

----------


## WestEndGirl

I think a combo vacation with time in Negril & TB gives you the best of both worlds!

----------


## Markospoon

Thanks Rjonsun.

I still have not made it there.

I will one day soon.

Your report was very informative.

Thanks again!!

----------


## Maryann

Enjoyed your photos, Rjonsun, and this thread.  Very informative!

----------


## johng

Hi MilwaukeeMike,

Negril unfortunately has turned into a crowed tourist destination unlike the sleepy little town from the 70's but I'm sure Milwaukee is different now too. Treasure Beach has so many options to choose from and yet it still has a small town way about it and yes the vibes are much like they were years ago in Negril. I have found an area in the Blue Mountains that is really nice, up the road from Buff Bay in Portland. It's about 3000 feet above sea level, obviously no beach but fresh water streams, waterfalls, coffee plantations, very green and cool nights. People are old Jamaican friendly, no problems. A nice change from the sea scene. Fly into Kingston and rent a car (very inexpensive) and drive to Portland, maybe 2 hour ride. Treasure Beach about a 4 hour ride along the South Coast. Jamaica is more than a beach it's an island!!

----------

